# Fastest Cube Ever?



## Chid0ri12 (May 19, 2011)

I'm doing a video series called Elite Lubix Lingyun ! Please check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7UH0iihu83c


----------



## wontolla (May 19, 2011)

I was under the impression that the fastest cube ever was the Lubix Superior. So fast, that it was impossible to catch it on camera.

I watched your video but I still don't understand why would you do a V5 corner mod to a Lingyun as it already has "etched" corners.


----------



## tozies24 (May 19, 2011)

I wish I could see your example solve so I could see it in action...


----------



## emolover (May 19, 2011)

Advertising your youtube channel? We dont do that here.


----------



## RyanReese09 (May 19, 2011)

No.


Spoiler



Lubix Superior is clearly the fastest.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Advertising your youtube channel? We dont do that here.


 
lol


----------



## Ltsurge (May 19, 2011)

... Lubix superior... is that the on that can spina U4


----------



## ianography (May 19, 2011)

Lubix Superior is the fastest. It can do a U4! Once you have put 2cc of Lubix in your cube, come back to us.


----------



## Ltsurge (May 19, 2011)

im loling hard again  

besides, is this cube for sale or not?


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 19, 2011)

I'll have part 2 and 3 up soon this cube is pretty fast it can do R4


----------



## Ltsurge (May 19, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> I'll have part 2 and 3 up soon this cube is pretty fast it can do R4


 
!!!! R4


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 19, 2011)

Actually can someone change the title of this thread to Elite Lubix Lingyun


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 19, 2011)

emolover said:


> Advertising your youtube channel? We dont do that here.


I took the subscribe part off


----------



## Jungleterrain (May 20, 2011)

R4? and why not a U4?


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 20, 2011)

Jungleterrain said:


> R4? and why not a U4?



Because does that mean like fingertrick U4 it can only do fingertrick U2


----------



## tozies24 (May 20, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> Because does that mean like fingertrick U4 it can only do fingertrick U2



Is that a statement or a question?


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 20, 2011)

tozies24 said:


> Is that a statement or a question?


 
Both lol


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

Its funny because he doesn't get the joke.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> I'll have part 2 and 3 up soon this cube is pretty fast it can do R4


 I'm totally going to do that during a solve...


emolover said:


> Its funny because he doesn't get the joke.


 
Dear lord...


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 20, 2011)

Yeah I know but everyones talking about how the lubix superior can do U4 and stuff like that I never use R4 I'm just saying it can do R4


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (May 20, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> Yeah I know but everyones talking about how the lubix superior can do U4 and stuff like that I never use R4 I'm just saying it can do R4


 
I really doubt anyone has bought the $100 Lubix Superior to know if that's a serious fact or not.
Doing an R4 might be more of a negative thing.


----------



## Cool Frog (May 20, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> Yeah I know but everyones talking about how the lubix superior can do U4 and stuff like that I never use R4 I'm just saying it can do R4


 
My cube can cut corners over 360 degrees


----------



## MrIndianTeen (May 20, 2011)

Not this........ 

Lubix Superior DAWG


----------



## emolover (May 20, 2011)

MrIndianTeen said:


> Not this........
> 
> Lubix Superior DAWG


 
Someone needs to PM him.


----------



## gindia (May 22, 2011)

stickerless dayan guhong


----------



## Chid0ri12 (May 24, 2011)

Part 2 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00JV045xcAU


----------



## hic2482w (May 24, 2011)

Chid0ri12 said:


> Yeah I know but everyones talking about how the lubix superior can do U4 and stuff like that I never use R4 I'm just saying it can do R4


 
Hmm. I think I like the Lubix Superior's U4 better. R4's are just soft. When your cube can do a U4 instead of an R4, tell me.


----------



## caseyd (May 24, 2011)

theres a comparison here of three of my favorite cubes, that are all very fast
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gajb1okbyf4
almost complete dayan collection comparison


----------



## uberCuber (May 24, 2011)

Cool Frog said:


> My cube can cut corners over 360 degrees


 
me too, and I don't even have a Superior :O I wonder how good the Superior can corner cut while doing its U4+s


----------



## Stefan (May 24, 2011)

hic2482w said:


> When your cube can do a U4


 
It's not the cube, it's the cuber.

Dan Dzoan can do a smooth U4, I've seen it. Or was it Adam Zamora? Not quite sure anymore :-(


----------

